# The Arts in a Martial Artist



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm a musician and a poet.  I've been these things as long as I can remember.  I've heard melodies in the winds and found meter and rhyme in kata and kumite.  I've heard blood in chord progressions and dissonance in intimacy.

In the small amount of research I've done regarding MA, I've noticed that a number of practitioners also pursue some form of gentler art, not just fighting.  I wonder: what do you do to expand your lives through art.  Does involvement in the arts enrich your martial field?  Does it complicate it?  Do your experiences in MA affect your perception of art?

Just curious...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 25, 2005)

I am a metal worker/hobbyist.  While most of my work consists of rebuilding Chinese style swords, I also make the occasional jewelry or animal figurine...


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

I wish I could draw well but am only average. I am not motivatedenough to practice.

However I do like to write very much. It is something I enjoy. It is important to me to create something that has meaning and touches the lives of other people.

It is harder to find time to write than to practice martial arts. It is also difficult to find inspiration since I have rejected the influence of my former muse.

Still, a central theme of my writing is how interconnected we all are in this world as well as how the subtleties of our spirits become reflected in our actions.

I find these themes of interconnection and subtleties to be pervasive in my exploration of martial arts. The ability to understand how the myriad facets of the art come together into a cohesive whole is fascinating.

The other powerful aspect of my martial arts training is my belief that perception is reality (as my tag line states). This certainly influences me as I delve into the art, especially when I struggle with a concept. I frequently write about this belief in my stories as well, although in a more creative fashion.

This was a good question, Egg.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Domo, Navarre...

tell me, are your stories online or are they secret?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't have anything published or online. I wrote a coupe of short, depressing poems about/for/to my muse so those are easily available if anyone wants to jump into my disturbed psyche.

My main writing however has been for comic books. I have read and collected comic books since I was six so that was my original genre. 

I do have one comic script for a 4 issue series I submitted to Dark Horse. Anyone's welcome to read it, if you like comic books. Just let me know.

I have been thinking about it lately though. Although I love comics, such stories would be experienced by a much smaller portion of the population than a conventional novel.

So, I am going to write a book. I am currently working on some creative writing exercises to improve my style. The subject and plot have yet to be determined but it will be something more mainstream than superhero fiction.

To try and stay on your topic though, I am also aware of my own analysis of my work.  I wrote in the comic book style for years because it was what I had been introduced to. In the same way I performed my katas for years without questioning the subtleties and practicalities of many moves.

I eventually stepped back and started truly analyzing my katas, finding elements that needed refined, discarded, or exemplified. In the same way, I have stepped back from my craft to realize that my comic book scripts, while enjoyable, may be detrimental to my ultimate goal of affecting a large number of people.

Perhaps the two arts are complimentary. Realizations or changes in perception in one art can easily have corollaries in the other.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Perhaps the two arts are complimentary. Realizations or changes in perception in one art can easily have corollaries in the other.


 
It's my personal belief that all art has corollaries with all other.  It's the expression of life through art that's the key, I think.  As you say, the interconnectivity of all things predisposes a change in many places if the perception of another thing occurs.

Also, I would like to read what you've written.  I was fond of Dark Horse's stuff years ago and, if that's where you submitted your material, I'm bound to appreciate it


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

I e-mailed links to my script to you, Egg. It's available to anyone else if interested.

Part of the problem as well with trying to do a comic book is that it is by definition a visual medium. I need an artist. Unfortunately I can't seem to find an artist who retains enough motivation to finish an issue. 

If there are any good artists out there interested in working on something, let me know!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2005)

Only a egg I myself love to draw mountain scenes with the lakes and streams, art as always been a time for sorinity for me. My lovely wife does poetry and yes she has some published. My oldest son is into drawing as well but he does dragonball z stuff, my middle son loves to cook, my baby boy is into designing cars.
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Only a egg I myself love to draw mountain scenes with the lakes and streams, art as always been a time for sorinity for me. My lovely wife does poetry and yes she has some published. My oldest son is into drawing as well but he does dragonball z stuff, my middle son loves to cook, my baby boy is into designing cars.
> Terry Lee Stoker


 
Terry: It looks like you have quite the talented family.
Have these pastimes for you and your group added depth to your martial arts or vice-versa?


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 25, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm a musician and a poet. I've been these things as long as I can remember. I've heard melodies in the winds and found meter and rhyme in kata and kumite. I've heard blood in chord progressions and dissonance in intimacy.
> 
> In the small amount of research I've done regarding MA, I've noticed that a number of practitioners also pursue some form of gentler art, not just fighting. I wonder: what do you do to expand your lives through art. Does involvement in the arts enrich your martial field? Does it complicate it? Do your experiences in MA affect your perception of art?
> 
> Just curious...


 
That's a neet question.  I paint Chinese calligraphy and the occasional bamboo tree with watercolors.  Just like finding meter and rhyme in kata, I apply martial arts principals to my work.  I see the need for deep concentration and close attention.  Subtlety and accuracy are key, working with a relaxed hand. There are even excersizes, formality and routine before and after the painting process.  I am left with great satisfaction and inner peace when I am done.

Another gentler art I persued as a direct result of kung fu is massage therapy.. I've said it before, what better way is there for me to use my kung fu to heal and give pleasure?  (Besides a good leglock and a whole lotta stamina :wink2: )


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 25, 2005)

I went to art school, i still paint, draw and digital manipilate/mutilate imagary.  I do a lot of photography and videography and i also play guitar.

I am most passionate about the photograhy and videography where i feel i have a huge scope of encapsulating my ideas. Especially the videography, such a huge canvas with full motion.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 25, 2005)

I draw, photography, write, poetry, lyrics, and try to help people to "see"... whatever is there to be seen.

Yes, my MA plays a part in all of those. Whether it's the need to focus and concentrate on what I'm doing or the discipline to move as necessary and no further. If I get frustrated at a project I'm working on then I breathe until the frustration goes away and then continue.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

I like the replies!  Although MA has affected my ability to focus/concentrate more effectively in say, for example, sight-reading a new chart, the most profound effect, so far, is a sense of internal peace, for lack of a better phrase.  
I suspect that the discipline required for MA and the workout has stilled some of the frenetic thoughts and feelings I've had reside internally over the years.  I'm certainly calmer in situations where I may have, earlier, just flipped out and killed everyone!  

Well, maybe not that bad...


----------



## Shaolinwind (Oct 26, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm certainly calmer in situations where I may have, earlier, just flipped out and killed everyone!
> .


 
Same here. I find you get fantastic results when you remain calm in situations where a person might be likely to freak out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I don't have much spare time these days but I have natural drawing and writing talent. This is an interesting topic that has been touched on before. I was thinking about starting a similar thread on martial artists and medical fields. In addition to the arts I run across alot of martial artists who are either in medical professions or are interested in medicine. Including myself and 3 others who train at my school. Plus the numerous other MA's interested in medicine, or doctors I've talked to who are interested in MA or have previously trained. I would consider Shao's interest in massage therapy as an interest in medicine as well. Therapy's are part of the medical profession too just another facet of the huge range. (Sorry for the gank. Just got me thinking again.)

Arts. Yes, I draw and write when time allows.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

That's a good corrallation, SLTL.  I, too, was a Hospital Corpsman in the Navy and spent about 8 years before and after working the ER at the local hospital.  When I was in TKD, I routinely sparred with the Head of Oncology at our local hospital.  Quick little guy, he was.

I would view Shao's massage therapy as a logical procession from MA, actually.  Since I began training, I've looked a little closer at TCM and herbalism, myself.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

I have zero artistic skill. Can't draw, can't sing, can't dance...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have zero artistic skill. Can't draw, can't sing, can't dance...


 
Has involvement in MA expanded your appreciation or enjoyment of the arts, perhaps?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2005)

No so much. We enjoy going to the theatre--we have tickets to the upcoming Broadway tour of Thoroughly Modern Millie, for example--but not because of this.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2005)

I write, knit, crochet, tat, cross stitch, draw when motivated, make stuff.  I also study healing arts.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's a link to a thread 3 yrs old.. but it still holds true for me today 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3869&highlight=Artist


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you, Tess.  That was cool.

egg


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, I used to draw alot, I really enjoyed it, just now I don't have the time. However, I find art in the work that I do. Essentially, I believe that software development is an art, not so much a trade. The reason I say this, is that it requires the problem solver to be creative, think out of the box. So for me, my programming work is sort of a work of art, that only I can see.  The beauty is in it's simplicity AND complexity. Just like an artist, there are weeks I am inspired and creative programming ideas seem to just flow freely, and then there are weeks that I am not inspired at all and I find it hard to write any code whatsoever (so I surf the internet). 

However I have always been this way about programming and it really isn't related to my martial arts in that sense. Although, the martial arts has really allowed me to see the life much differently. It has provided me with a much deeper appreciation for life. It has also brought me much inner peace, I am no longer stressed as I used to be.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 27, 2005)

i started playing music at a young age, drawing, creative writing......martial arts was another pursuit of the mind that fit right in.
i like anything that requires continuous input to improve.
everytime i give a shiatsu treatment, my hands get that much more sensitive, everytime i practice a scale on the guitar, i hear the notes that much clearer.
i love doing anything with my hands......im a pipefitter by trade, ive been working with wood for 16 years..
i guess for me its all about creation, repetition, challenge and change.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 27, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> So for me, my programming work is sort of a work of art, that only I can see.  The beauty is in it's simplicity AND complexity. Just like an artist, there are weeks I am inspired and creative programming ideas seem to just flow freely, and then there are weeks that I am not inspired at all and I find it hard to write any code whatsoever (so I surf the internet).


 
Brother!  I have found you at last! 

Otherwise, I'm like Arnnie.  I have no artistic talents.  Although, I believe I might be getting to be a better dancer through MA.  It sure isn't helping my singing.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 28, 2005)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Although, the martial arts has really allowed me to see the life much differently. It has provided me with a much deeper appreciation for life. It has also brought me much inner peace, I am no longer stressed as I used to be.


 
I believe this is more important than the effect it has on the arts in anyone's world, truth be told.  Art is, after all, an interpretation of life.  If life is enhanced, then everything else will be, too.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 28, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That's a good corrallation, SLTL. I, too, was a Hospital Corpsman in the Navy and spent about 8 years before and after working the ER at the local hospital. When I was in TKD, I routinely sparred with the Head of Oncology at our local hospital. Quick little guy, he was.
> 
> I would view Shao's massage therapy as a logical procession from MA, actually. Since I began training, I've looked a little closer at TCM and herbalism, myself.



That's so cool. I would have been a doctor in another life. I would love to be an ER doc.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 28, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> That's so cool. I would have been a doctor in another life. I would love to be an ER doc.


 
I've never really seen myself as much more than, say, a battlefield medic.  Someone on the edge of it all; making sure the patient got to where he needed to be, ready to go.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 28, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Brother!  I have found you at last!
> 
> Otherwise, I'm like Arnnie. I have no artistic talents. Although, I believe I might be getting to be a better dancer through MA. It sure isn't helping my singing.



HAHAHA... I can't sing or dance either!   Maybe dance better than I could before but it is still all relatively bad.


----------

